# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  dual subtitle movies?

## zimabog

Any recommendations on Russian films that have dual English/Russian subtitles?  I think that would be a great learning tool.  Whether displayed at the same time or in a separate window.

----------


## delog

You can take any films and try to find russian/english subtitles for them. The KMPlayer can display up to three subtitles at once.

----------


## Оля

> Any recommendations on Russian films that have dual English/Russian subtitles?  I think that would be a great learning tool.

 You can find a lot of links in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=16413

----------

